# Torque Caps



## BBL (4. April 2022)

Newmen Naben und Torque Caps: Gibts sowas irgendwo? Oder wirds sowas geben?


----------



## hulster (27. April 2022)

BBL schrieb:


> Newmen Naben und Torque Caps: Gibts sowas irgendwo? Oder wirds sowas geben?



Ich hab mal die Aussage bekommen - telefonsich - Nein.
Sind der Meinung, dass das nix bringt.

ALLERDINGS haben die bei der Aussage eins vergessen, über das ich erst jetzt gestolper bin, da mein neuer Rahmen erst gerade geliefert wurde. Vorne hat das Rad ne SID und das ist schon ein wenig Fummelei beim Einsetzen. Für Werkstatt wäre mir das egal. Aber für Touren mit Anfahrt muss das dann immer mehrfach rein und raus, und da nervt das.
Deswegen wären Torque Caps alleine unter diesem Aspekt nett.
 Veileicht @MG denkt ihr ja nochmal drüber nach.
An der Stelle aber trotzdem erstmal DANKE, dass du LEISE Naben gebaut hast.
Laufen super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (29. April 2022)

meint ihr die Torque Cap Adapter ?

die Torque Cap Adapter für Rock Shox Gabel gibt es in vielen online shops auf Lager
und
sind eine immense Erleichterung - das umständliche einfädeln des Vorderrades wird deutlich erleichtert. Je besser der Effekt je schwerer das Bike und das VR ist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. April 2022)

German Engineering in da house 






						How To: Newmen Torque Cap Adapter montieren
					

Es gibt sie wirklich noch - kleine, clevere Helferlein, die das Leben von Rock Shox-Fahrern deutlich vereinfachen!




					www.bike-components.de
				












						Kleiner, feiner Helfer: Abgefahren! #58: Newmen Torque Cap Adapter - MTB-News.de
					

Der Newmen Torque Cap Adapter soll den Einbau des Laufrads in RockShox-Federgabeln erleichtern. Wir haben die kleinen, aber feinen Helferlein ausprobiert!




					www.mtb-news.de
				












						NEWMEN TC Adapter für Gabeln mit Torque Cap Ausfallende, 4,80 €
					

NEWMEN TC Adapter für Gabeln mit Torque Cap Ausfallende Der NEWMEN TC Adapter reduziert das Einbaumaß bei Torque Cap kompatiblen Gabeln von ca 31 mm auf das




					r2-bike.com


----------



## BBL (1. Mai 2022)

Stattdessen könnte man gleich echte Torque Cap Endkappen herstellen.

Ob es was bringt oder nicht ist egal, es kommen halt eine Menge Gabeln mit Torque Cap interface, da wärs schön wenn die Naben dazu passen würden.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Mai 2022)

Das wär super, ja, und wenn SRAM sich dann morgen was neues überlegt hat man lauter Naben daheim die für nix mehr gut sind.

Da doch lieber weng Gefühl beim Laufradeinbau oder halt die Plastik-Einfädelhilfen einkleben.


----------



## BBL (2. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Das wär super, ja, und wenn SRAM sich dann morgen was neues überlegt hat man lauter Naben daheim die für nix mehr gut sind.


Es sollte möglich sein Endkappen getrennt von der Nabe zu tauschen.


----------

